# What bottom feeders to go with my guppies?



## symey (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all

Wondered if i could tap you for some ideas/suggestions.

I have a 60L Hex tank that is has fine gravel, mixture of real and fake plants and currently housing 11 male guppies.

Id lilke to put some little bottom feeders of some description in there to help clean up and catch the bits the guppies dont bother with.

What would you put in there? I have corys in other tanks so was after something else as nice as them and that wont also grow too big.

Any ideas welcome!

Many thanks

Simon


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Simon, maybe consider mollies?

They are also live bearers like guppies, so it's maybe not the best idea as you would probably have a lot of babies in your tank in a very short amount of time. But just as a idea, maybe 1 male sailfin molly for show and interest, I find them to be very cool fish to watch. 
Plus they eat from the bottom aswell. Just an idea.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

kuhli loaches are a really cool bottom feeder but you have to have 5 or more


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

I have corydoras albino with guppies and is just fine


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Corys are great with guppies and they are fun to watch. They should be in a group. But If it were me I would get corys. They are many different verities of corys. Albino, common, peppered, ect.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

How about a brochis? It's technically not a cory cat so you could get a little variety. (the dorsal fin changes it's classification..... don't ask me how I know lol.... my friend is a total fish geek)


----------



## b7gwap (Oct 20, 2012)

There are also the pygmy cories. You could get five or six of them and they wouldn't overload your tank. They are tiny little guys!


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

my vote is on the cories! Don't have any myself but if I am thinking about putting together a community tank for my son and that are on my list!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

This thread is from 2010- watch the dates before you revive!


----------

